# what kind of yarn do you use?



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Or brand may be the better question. I used to buy lion brand home spun and cotton from peaches and cream. The other day I bought red heart super saver and I have to say I am just not a fan. I can't really describe why I don't like it but it just doesn't seem to be the same. Maybe it is because I am using a boring grey?

What do you use and why do you like it?

Oh also I knit simple projects hats scarves dish clothes that sort of thing. nothing fancy.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think there are many fans of supersaver. Infact I heard something about, when the world ends the only thing left will be cockroaches and supersaver yarn. Wish I could remember the whole saying. homespun is nice yarn and peaches and cream can't be beat for alot of things-especially dishcloths. I use lopi for felting. Have bought some Knitpicks yarn and it was nice. I'm just not a person that buys much yarn. After learning to spin ,it's hard to buy yarn. It can be pretty shocking to see the prices of yarns,especially when your favorite thing to knit is sweaters. I do suggest you look at Knitpics yarn, they have good service and a large selection of types of yarn, and they will send you a new catalog every few months.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I agree with 7thswan, once one works with handspun yarn, storebought just isn't worth buying let alone touching it...nasty! Supersaver has got to be the worst ever, shouldn't even be called yarn...trashes my hands (used some to teach my niece how to crochet)
When I just have to buy yarn I'll go to Jimmybeans http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/, I love their quality, colors, customer service, I LOVE their wool!!! I also LOVE http://www.theloopyewe.com/
I've used Knitpics twice and both times I wasn't real thrilled,...miss matched dye lots and SLOW shipping (3 weeks)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I don't buy much either, but I figure if I am spending the money and time, I want good wool. Lornas laces is awesome for shawl knitting, cascade Eco is lovely for bulkier things like scarves mitt, and tea cozies, as are the mule spinner and lopi from Custom Woolen Mills here in Alberta. The Sylvi I knit for my sister was done in their lopi.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think the reason why you don't like the "supersaver" yarn is because it is basically made of plastic, ewwww! Lion brand yarns are respectable, especially if you read the contents and stick with the yarns that are made of natural fibers. I generally stay away from the synthetics whenever possible. I usually spin my own yarns but I do buy sugar and cream and other cotton yarns. I like Lopi, Brwon Sheep (lambs pride, top of the lamb), Pattons also makes a nice yarn for felting and for knitting.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I am enjoying my Sirdar Highlander wool, and Lopi, for my bulking up.
I'm liking the older mohair brands, mostly Italian and English, for the fluffing. 
I have bought some really nice hand spun wools on ebay....gives me hope.

That said, I may finally be ready to take this carding and spinning business seriously.
We'll see as of this weekend.  I have my fleece smelling rather fresh, even, after four hot baths in my hillbilly hot tub. Maybe somebody at Cyndi's can tell me what breed it might be from.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'm a spinner, so I turned into a yarn snob. I love my good wools, alpacas and silk. Right now I'm spinning some BEAUTIFUL Coopworth wool. 

I need to go through my stash and get rid of a bunch of acrylic stuff I bought when first learning to knit. Yarn should not squeak when you knit it (Super Saver) Actually, I think I threw out all the Supersaver garbage. I wouldn't even pass this stuff off for free! LOL 

Brown Sheep wool is very nice. I use Peaches and Cream for dishcloths. Hempathy is very nice for things that need some drape to them.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Ok I went to a yarn shop that was about 20 miles away call Twisted warps and skeins and explained my situation to them. They sold me this soft super wash wool to try from Cascade. so lets see how this goes. I told them that I taught my self how to knit but have never had a class and they invited me to a free knitting club on every tuesday night to learn how to further my skills since I have pretty much went as far as I can on my own.

Thanks for the advise.

Caren


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Caren said:


> Ok I went to a yarn shop that was about 20 miles away call Twisted warps and skeins and explained my situation to them. They sold me this soft super wash wool to try from Cascade. so lets see how this goes. I told them that I taught my self how to knit but have never had a class and they invited me to a free knitting club on every tuesday night to learn how to further my skills since I have pretty much went as far as I can on my own.
> 
> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> Caren


Oooh! I've been there. DH and I were taking the scenic route home from the east side, and screeched to a stop when we saw a LYS (local yarn store). It was closed, but the owner was just outside weeding the flowers. She opened up for us and we had a lovely chit-chat about all things fibery.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Since I'm one of the few crocheters around here and several folks knkow I love it, I get plenty of my favorite kind....the FREE kind. :icecream:

I have to use a lot of not so good stuff, but once in a while I get some really nice wool and I just melt.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> I didn't take time to really look at it ... just to smell it!!!
> 
> We'll be picking and carding it tomorrow as soon as we can get JDog out of the fiber room (she volunteered to 'camp' up there for the weekend).


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Caren nice that you found an LYS near you. Cascade yarns are nice, I think you will like it. Because it is super wash it can be machine washed. I think you are another one to add to the gathering of people for the Fiber Fest. party


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> Since I'm one of the few crocheters around here and several folks knkow I love it, I get plenty of my favorite kind....the FREE kind. :icecream:
> 
> I have to use a lot of not so good stuff, but once in a while I get some really nice wool and I just melt.


Well I'm one of the other few crocheter' around. Right now I'm using alot of cotton thread Size 10 to do family names in filet crochet. I've taught myself to knit and crochet and the only local places to purchase yarn is at Wal Mart, Hobbie Lobby and Michaels. I certainly didn't realize that there could be a difference in cotton thread but recently I traveled about an hour away and found a JoAnn's. I bought some cotton thread Aunt Lydia's and it is so incredibly soft compared to the Red Heart thread that I've been using. I now know without a doubt that for clothing, baby hats, gowns and blankets I'll only use Aunt Lydia's and save the red heart for doilies, coasters and family names.

I too do not care for the Supersaver. It feels scratchy and coarse compared to many others.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

what is the fiber fest party? Money is somewhat limited right now becasue my home visits are so low. But I would love to meet up with some ladies and learn more about fiber.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How far are you from Kalamazoo? http://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/ But we, Callielambs, Weever, Susanne, 7thswan, maybe Mullerslanefarm, Forerunner, are planning a gathering there. Maybe you can join us.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

It's funny u should mention that since my LYS has a bus chartered to go there. on August 20th. I just called and the cost is $50 that includes food on the way down and games and trip there and back. Does that sound fair?


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

I do a little crocheting that I'm trying to teach my self also, and have found I too like the Lion Brand yarns over what I can get in the store. I also like all the different colors and types of yard lines that Lion Brand has. So far I can do a bad double stitch... LOL. I have to go to Mt.Pleasant to get it at the JoAnn's since it is the closest one to me as I am in Barryton/Sears are near Merrill Lake Co. Park . And since this is considered to be an extra--- we don't do a whole lot crocheting lol. Maybe if I sale a 
couple of my mini quilts that I am making, I can buy some more yarn. 

RHTricia


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Redhairedtricia Welcome to The Fold! Yet another person from Michigan ~ WooHoo!!!! 

Caren, Well lets break this down. I think the cost to get into the gate is $5 (I think that is what someone told me) What would it cost you in gas if you had to drive yourself? You would meet a bunch of new fiber people and possible make some new friends. As far as food goes, I think I would find out what kind of food. If it was McDonalds verses eating from a great vendor at the fair that would make a difference. How long would you be there and how regimented would they be about sticking together? The freedom of driving your own car make make a big bit of difference to you. But I suppose if you go and want to go back you will know where you want to go and then drive yourself the next day. I guess that's how I would think about it. The cost of gas would be a huge factor especially if you don't have a fuel efficient car. Maybe you could find someone here to carpool with.

I think I'm going to start a new thread about this festival.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Caren said:


> Ok I went to a yarn shop that was about 20 miles away call Twisted warps and skeins and explained my situation to them. They sold me this soft super wash wool to try from Cascade. so lets see how this goes. I told them that I taught my self how to knit but have never had a class and they invited me to a free knitting club on every tuesday night to learn how to further my skills since I have pretty much went as far as I can on my own.
> 
> Thanks for the advise.
> 
> Caren


You can't go wrong with Cascade yarns.


----------

